
More on Interviewing for a JavaScript Job - serve_yay
http://raganwald.com/2015/02/23/the-last-word-on-interviewing.html
======
dsiegel2275
I'm sure there is something subconscious driving this: but I read this title
as "Moron interviewing for a JavaScript Job".

------
ryan-allen
Every time I read Raganwald I feel like I'm not good enough of a programmer :)
I'd fail that test, I don't even algorithms, and I've been programming for
over 10 years.

~~~
strictnein
You're likely fine. These types of things are more to inflate the ego of the
person writing them than to offer any real insight into the quality of
programmer they'd be screening.

------
zk37
I don't get it. Why not just test for net sum of the directions for a finite
number of iterations? If the net sum is zero, there is a loop and if not, the
program halts. Am I missing something?

~~~
picks_at_nits
I think this is related to the “teleporting turtle” algorithm. Unless I
misunderstand your suggestion, you’ll need a mechanism for checking a short
length, then moving forward and checking a longer length (usually 2x) then
moving forward and checking a longer length (4x the original) and so forth.

------
nodesocket
If I was given this question in an interview, I would politely get up, and
walk out.

